# Router refusing to connect any PC



## Soylent Joe (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got a Linksys WRT160N V3 router running DD-WRT (build 13309M). I cannot connect to the internet through it on any computer or device (laptop, other desktops that connect wirelessly, iPod Touch, PS3, etc.). I've tried resetting the router and turning off the security. Anything hard-wired to it via Ethernet works just fine. What could the problem be?

If the unit has gone bad I may need some help flashing it to the factory firmware in order to return/RMA, but I'd much rather just get it working again.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2011)

when you try connect it thru laptop what it said? no gateway, no connection or something
if wired works fine the wireless is should be
before it happens does it act strange?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2011)

Tried unhiding the SSID if it is and find it by searching for the network ?
Double checked the encryption is the same ?. ( better to set a wireless network up without then enable it after ).
The channel is the same on all devices ?.
Tried fixed IP and setup DNS ?.
Rebooted the router ?
Beacon Interval low enough ?
All on compatable network types ? B\G\N


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 6, 2011)

This happened to my Mum's after she was messing about getting her ipod/iphone to connect to it.
I fixed it by logging into the router's settings page (something like 192.168.1.1) and changing the network type (B/G/N). I did this while hardwired.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> This happened to my Mum's after she was messing about getting her ipod/iphone to connect to it.
> I fixed it by logging into the router's settings page (something like 192.168.1.1) and changing the network type (B/G/N). I did this while hardwired.



Thank you, that seemed to fix it right up. I set the wireless network mode to G-only. Though, that kind of sucks because a feature I wanted this router for was the N capability.

This whole situation came about only after Thursday night, when I installed Windows 7 on a client's laptop. Is it possible that the laptop connecting through a certain mode (B or N) could have confused the router, making it unsure what signal to send out?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Thank you, that seemed to fix it right up. I set the wireless network mode to G-only. Though, that kind of sucks because a feature I wanted this router for was the N capability.
> 
> This whole situation came about only after Thursday night, when I installed Windows 7 on a client's laptop. Is it possible that the laptop connecting through a certain mode (B or N) could have confused the router, making it unsure what signal to send out?



its more likely the router just had a spaz and needed a reboot. i had to reset mine yesterday because my wireless printer couldnt connect anymore, even tho its worked fine for months (and everything else on wifi worked just fine)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its more likely the router just had a spaz and needed a reboot. i had to reset mine yesterday because my wireless printer couldnt connect anymore, even tho its worked fine for months (and everything else on wifi worked just fine)



Yeah but rebooting the router didn't fix it, changing the wireless mode did


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is it possible that the laptop connecting through a certain mode (B or N) could have confused the router, making it unsure what signal to send out?



I think it's possible as on my Mum's router's settings page, it was set to N (I think) only after she connected her ipod to it. I thought the ipod must have locked it to that setting. I reckon it was your client's laptop.
Was it an old-ish laptop? Older than a couple of years?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think it's possible as on my Mum's router's settings page, it was set to N (I think) only after she connected her ipod to it. I thought the ipod must have locked it to that setting. I reckon it was your client's laptop.
> Was it an old-ish laptop? Older than a couple of years?



Nope, it was a cheaply built Compaq from early 2008


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2011)

You tried mixed mode ?( that's if it's still available on the newer ones ).  Mines a old Linksys WRT54GL and i have 0 issue's using mixed.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 7, 2011)

AsRock said:


> You tried mixed mode ?( that's if it's still available on the newer ones ).  Mines a old Linksys WRT54GL and i have 0 issue's using mixed.



Yeah it was on mixed before, and I changed it to G-only. I'll change it back to mixed in a while when the network is not being used to see if it still doesn't work while on mixed.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah it was on mixed before, and I changed it to G-only. I'll change it back to mixed in a while when the network is not being used to see if it still doesn't work while on mixed.



Just reason after reason i cannot change my router lol.  I have a PS3, Wii, 3 computers and a laptop on mine the PS3, Wii and laptop are wireless.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah it was on mixed before, and I changed it to G-only. I'll change it back to mixed in a while when the network is not being used to see if it still doesn't work while on mixed.



Just reason after reason i cannot change my router lol.  I have a PS3, Wii, 3 computers and a laptop on mine the PS3, Wii and laptop are wireless.

Been thinking of picking up a backup just in case too lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Just reason after reason i cannot change my router lol.  I have a PS3, Wii, 3 computers and a laptop on mine the PS3, Wii and laptop are wireless.
> 
> Been thinking of picking up a backup just in case too lol.



I have been in the same boat, too afraid to move away from my trusted WRT54GL+Tomato combo(actually it is a WRT54G v2, that is how long I've had it).  Then I upgraded to 50Mb/s interent and the WRT54GL couldn't keep up.  I just switched to a E1000+Tomato that I borrowed from work for testing and I can't believe I've waited this long!  The E1000 will be my new recomendation from now on, because it is cheaper than the WRT54GL and does everything the WRT54GL does but has Wireless N and handles faster internet connections better.


----------



## Yin (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a similar issue with my WRT610Nv2 but my computer cannot connect to it via ethernet but the wireless still work. 

I had to do a factory reset for it to work again and it happen again so I decided to upgrade the firmware. I think I was using the same firmware but I'm not certain.

I haven't had the issue since I've upgraded the firmware.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I have been in the same boat, too afraid to move away from my trusted WRT54GL+Tomato combo(actually it is a WRT54G v2, that is how long I've had it).  Then I upgraded to 50Mb/s interent and the WRT54GL couldn't keep up.  I just switched to a E1000+Tomato that I borrowed from work for testing and I can't believe I've waited this long!  The E1000 will be my new recomendation from now on, because it is cheaper than the WRT54GL and does everything the WRT54GL does but has Wireless N and handles faster internet connections better.



Sweet good to hear there is a way forward . I take it that you mean this one
Linksys E1000 802.11b/g/n Wireless Broadband Route...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I have been in the same boat, too afraid to move away from my trusted WRT54GL+Tomato combo(actually it is a WRT54G v2, that is how long I've had it).  Then I upgraded to 50Mb/s interent and the WRT54GL couldn't keep up.  I just switched to a E1000+Tomato that I borrowed from work for testing and I can't believe I've waited this long!  The E1000 will be my new recomendation from now on, because it is cheaper than the WRT54GL and does everything the WRT54GL does but has Wireless N and handles faster internet connections better.



320n is a good router as well, and had Gb ports. I never tried Tomato on it, but mine does have DD-WRT on it. I use it as an access point and switch.

E2000 is the model up from yours with Gb ports, and currently on sale at newegg for $70.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 7, 2011)

to hell with linksys! ever since the 1st wrtg router they have put nothing but garbage cheep chineese garbage. i rock the high endnetgear routers myself now and dont have the probs I did with my linksys


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 7, 2011)

This shit has kind of been coming back with a vengeance after months of acting fine. I can get on wirelessly with the laptop and my netbook, but not with my iTouch, PS3, or wireless desktop computer. I've looked through and fiddled with all of the DD-WRT settings along with resetting and nothing works.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2011)

are they connecting at all? or just no net once they do?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 8, 2011)

The devices that I said weren't working will see the network, but I'm unable to access it with them. I can put in the password and it just jumps to "unable to connect" or something. Also on that desktop computer, it would see the network for a few seconds and then it would be completely gone, then it may or may not come back.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2011)

Does it work with no security?


----------

